# Antimullerian hormone (ovarian reserve)



## gardener (May 14, 2007)

Hello everyone. Am new but have been lurking! 

Just had overian reserve test: FSH slightly elevated at 12.7 and antimullerian hormone v low at 1.5.
Have read lots about FSH and what you can do to lower it, but virtually nothing on AMH - consultant says it is like looking at the petrol in your tank. Found one report via Google which said optimal fertility is 28.6 pmol/L–48.5 pmol/L; satisfactory is 15.7 pmol/L–28.6 pmol/L; and low is 2.2 pmol/L-15.7 pmol/L. 
That puts me in the "don't even bother" category! 
Wondered if anyone else had any info - and especially if anything can be done to change it?


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi gardener
Not sure the answer to your question but just wanted to say Hi and welcome and blow you a couple of bubbles to get you started.
Good luck.
Take care
Susie


----------



## Amaunet (Feb 2, 2007)

Your consultant's analogy for AMH is absolutely correct. Nothing can be done to change it. Sorry, it is one of the very harsh realities of being female and the effects of age on oocytes. 

(Science does not currently allow for oocytes to be grown/regenerated successfully, but in the future we will be able to do this - my consultant said that research was being carried out).


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I too can't help you out with this but wanted to say Hi  and hope you get some answers soon 

Regards Jo
x x x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi gardener,

Did you have the FSH test done on day 1-3 of your cycle?  Also, FSH should ideally be tested in conjunction with testing for E2 (oestradiol) at the same time.  This is because E2, if raised, can falsely suppress your FSH, making it appear lower than it really is and gives you a false FSH reading.

Sadly, it does seem from research that low AMH levels can be predictive of poor response to stims and fewer embryos etc.  However, for closure, you may want to try a stim cycle to see how you respond.

Daisy
x


----------



## Midgey (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Gardener

My amh level was something similiar to your own and my consultant advised going down the donor egg route.  My fsh was always ok, but on my 2 ivf attempts I got zero eggs which led me to do the amh test.  

I also have never read how to improve amh levels and my cons was certainly not forthcoming in suggesting anything.  

Sorry I can't help on this one.

Midgey


----------



## gardener (May 14, 2007)

Thanks very much, everyone. I guess it's the end of the road for me :-( :-( I wish I didn't have the feeling that in a relatively short time medical science will have cracked it and all women of my age will be able to conceive...

Wishing you all the best outcome


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi girls
I had an fsh of 24 in November and an AMH of 0.3....first go at IVF produced one folly only.
Took DHEA for 4 months which brought my fsh down to 8.5 and my recent IVF yielded 5 eggs on max stimms (gonal f better for poor responders) I got a BFN but am pleased I had the chance to try it..DHEA is supposed to help AMH.
Good luck all of you

love Pobby x


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello Gardener,

Another ff miranda had a low amh result now pregnant, she went to jinemed in turkey ..so all is not lost she also took DHEA

SANDY


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Gardener
The AMH test really is the cruelest number. I was due to start IVF this month, but my AMH came back at 0.4. I'm 42.5 years and totally devastated. My clinic won't treat me unless I use DE.
I'm still coming to terms with it.  As you said, it's very frustrating as probably in 10 years or so they will probably find a wayof improving it.

I don't want to waste time and money but I just wish they'd let me have one go with my own eggs if i have any) , if even for closure. 

I keep getting conflicting info as to what the AMH means interms of number of eggs. The nurse at my clinic told me it doesn't mean I can't get pregnant naturally, I probably have a few eggs left, it just means I won't respond to IVF. I cancelled my appointment with my clinc tonight, as I can't bear to her it all again. I'll decide what to do after chrsitmas. I'm determined to have a good, stress free  time!

Good luck with your next step, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey there!

Don't look at the Google measurement! There are TWO different measurements for AMH. The one I had, normal was between 2.2 and 6.8. Mine was 0.69. If you times that by something like 4.2 you come up with the pmo/L measurement you've got from Google. Check which it is.
If you're on the set of measurements I had your AMH is more like 6 on the other scale, which isn't as bad.

BUT, even if it's 1.5 on my set of measurements it's eminently possible - mine was less than half yours at 0.69 and I got four eggs, two of which fertilised with aspirated sperm (my DH has been snipped for 16 years) and one of which stuck.

DHEA improved the quality of my eggs, and I took folic acid, zinc, selenium and L-Arginine. The DHEA is from www.agestop.com but the rest are in Holland and Barrett.

PM me of you want more info - but don't think it's the end of the road - it's just the start.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Miranda 7

I found your post really lifted my spirits. I thought that AMH ws universally measured, does that mean 0.4 may not be "undetectable". 
You said you got 4 eggs and one fertilised - have you had a successful pregnancy?
Can you explain what this DHEA is?  I keep seeing it mentioned in these posts but I dont know what is it. Is it safe to take with all the other things and are there side effects?

Matti xxx


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Matti,

http://www.sharedjourney.com/test/amh.html

Just wanted to highlight the following:

Controversy
There is some controversy over what exactly this test can truly tell you, if anything. Using the test as a predictor of menopause is probably useless, but using it as an indicator of ovarian reserves may be more feasible. Whatever the use, fertility experts currently believe that the AMH test is about 70 percent accurate.

Miranda is currently pregnant, Hi Miranda  

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Matti!

You need to check which measurement was taken - was it pmo/L or ng/L? Are you still having periods?

I know the test was accurate for me - it was the only thing that showed why I wasn't producing loads of eggs, as my FSH seems fine. As for the accuracy, it's still a fairly new test, so there's doubts. But I don't know of anyone with a low AMH who produces lots of eggs, so... 

It isn't, however, a marker of the quality of your eggs, and that's what's really important, especially when you're over 40. I took DHEA to improve the quality and it definitely worked, and I know of other poor responders who have succeeded after taking it. I found it reacted badly with the pill, so I stopped taking it in the month leading up to tx as I was on the pill to force my AF to be on time to get to Turkey for tx.

Yes - my ticker tells the story - I am 10 weeks pregnant! Two of my eggs fertilised, and one stuck. I am very lucky.

You can only get DHEA from America - but the wonderful thing is it's cheap as chips. Try www.agestop.com

The recommended dose is 75mg a day, but I took 50 - I was only 34, so I figured I didn't need as much and I didn't want my testosterone going through the roof. (It's meant really for bodybuilders!) DHEA is a steroid hormone produced naturally in the body, which decreases with age, which is why it can be helpful in these circumstances. I'd recommend taking L-Arginine, folic acid, zinc and selenium, too.

Side effects of DHEA include higher sex drive, a bit more cervical mucus (I found this helpful as, being perimenopausal my juices had dried up a bit!) When I took it with the pill I had trouble sleeping and was really moody - I don't think they go well together.

Anything else you want to know, ask away!

xxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Miranda

1st of all congratulations!! - that is wonderful news of your pregnancy, and i wish you all the very best.  So nice to hear success stories!

I think my AMH was measured my p/mol. I am still having regular periods and I can tell when I'm ovulating every month. I certainly do not feel menopausal in any way.  Apart from this month that is, so ironic. I am now 3 weeks late for the 1st time in my life.  I'm too scared to do a test as I am sure I'm not, I can feel period cramps every day and I have that "bloated" feeling. I reckon I'm late either due to the stress of my test results or maybe this is the "start" of the irregular cycles.
I also know the mind is a powerful thing.
Thanks for the info on the supplements. I'll make a visit to Holland & Barrett this week, and I'm ordering the  DHEA quick!

Tattyt - thanks so much for the info. I've read this and I feel better that I may not yet be menopausal. Congratulations on your pregnancy - I wish you all the best! 

Matti xxxxxx
  

after suffering.ter v


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Gardener,

really interested to read the thread you started.  I started trying for a baby 2 years ago when my DS was 2 and the 1st year had 2 miscarriages and the 2nd year just didn't get pregnant.  I went to UCH in October and found out my FSH was okay but my AMH level was lower showing sub optimal fertility.  I was really gutted as I didn't expect it and they offfered GIFT as they find it has better results for women in tis category.  On the 18day wait but was really pleased that I got 9 eggs, I was really thinking it would be just a couple.  Hopefully (fingers crossed) this will work but if not i'm going to try again as I don't think i've reached the end of the road yet.  Also tweaked my diet and am taking supplements.  I'm goijng to order the DHEA as it sounds promising.  Has anyone seen any publications on this helping fertility ?

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi 
I'm not very good at posting links but the main guys doing research are Barad and Gleicher. If you cut and post the link below it might work but basically its an update for their latest research which shows alot more pregnancies in women with decreased ovarian reserve on DHEA than those not on it.

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?Db=pubmed&Cmd=ShowDetailView&TermToSearch=18071895&ordinalpos=1&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.
Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Good Luck everyone!  
Love Nicki 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow. That's definitely going in my book, Nick - thanks!

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I hope everyone else has a share of our luck Mirra!  
  to all
Nicks


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Nikki for the link, I am definetely going to start taking DHEA if my GIFT hasn't worked.

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Let's hope you won't need it - Roozie on our thread (poor responder) is having triplets after GIFT!!! Good luck!   
Nicks


----------



## sammy s (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi there

Have been interested reading this as I have low AMH too. Not sure figure, maybe 12?
I have a question, what is GIFT? The DHEA stuff looks interesting too.

Thanks
Good luck, happy holidays 
Sam x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Sammy
GIFT is when the gametes (eggs and sperm) are placed in the fallopian tube together giving a more natural environment for things to happen. Unfortunately the pregnancy rates aren't higher and not alot of places do it now - it has extra risks as involves a general anaesthetic and laparoscopy.  I suspect some units recommend it for poor responders so as not to upset their clinic stats (but on the other hand it may not be such a bad thing for fragile old eggs as more natural environment).
There is some evidence for DHEA albeit early days - you are about the right age for it to benefit you. Are you planning another IVF? How did you do egg wise?
Nicks


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicks,

at the UCH they recommend it for people that have lower ovarian reserve where they know fertilisation takes place as its a more natural environment for fertilisation.  When they first recommended it to me I was very concerned and wondered if it was to keep a possible failure off their stats.  They said I could do IVF but felt my odds were higher with GIF.  But i've seen their success rates and before this year approx 12% of pregnancys from GIFT which isn't bad considering the circumstances of people doing it.  The first half of this year their results have been very good - with 5 out of 9 people pregnant.  I think in 2 days I am very likely to be another one to add to the list as I have all the symptoms.

Yes I was pretty whacked out for 3 days after GIFT, more so than I thought I would be.  But if it works then its worth it.

If you are in a similar scenario to me - proven fertility but lower AMH and response not as good as it should be then I suggest you try the UCH.

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good Luck to you Lucy   Any sneaky early testing? I wasn't meaning to belittle your treatment - it does seem to have a place in poor responders - maybe it will become more specific to this area with all the success stories recently. Fingers crossed for you!  
Love Nicks


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicki,

i'm impatient by nature and use pee sticks for Ovulation testing so do you think I have tested early   How could I not  !! it doesnt stress me out so I did and saw 4 times (yes i've been doing it since friday ..) a faint line.  So I must be Pregnant but am holding back saying it officially until later in the week.  Just in case it changes.... 

No offence taken but I do get a bit defensive about GIFT.  When it was suggested I was desparately trying to find out who else had done it on ff and why it was hardly ever used.  I got into a conversation with a ff person who was very negative about GIFT and UCH which I found a bit hard.  She seemed to blame UCH for her problems and when they cancelled GIFT with her as she had too few eggs that was the last straw.  I can understand that shes bitter but just not convinced that there's not some projection and blaming going on.  As shes quite vocal I am concerned that she will put people off when its another option to consider.

LucyMorgan xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

That's really brilliant news Lucy!    
Hope it works out for you.
Hooray for GIFT!
Love Nicks


----------



## Suze21 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Gardner

I had an AMH test result of 1.5 July 06 and have been pregnant twice since then. Although sadly both ended in miscarriage it does prove you can get pregnant with low AMH.

I saw a friend last night who is 44 next month, had an fsh of over 30, did not respond to Menopur stimulation drugs and is now 3 months pregnant through a natural conception. Don't give up.

Suze


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

How can I be tested for AMH levels?  I am not currently registered at a clinic.


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Clary,

not sure what the cheapest option is - you could search the internet.  If you tested at a clinic you'd need to pay the initial consultation fee plus the tests and a follow up which can add up.  In London its about £600 for all that but is probably cheaper outside London.  I suggest you look on the HFEA website and chose a clinic locally to do these tests.

Good luck, Lucy xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi CR
I used gynaecheck.co.uk (just click on canigetpregnant link - doesn't seem to be working at the moment though!) It was £145 - you have to get the blood taken and then send it off. GP might charge for this but I work in a hospital therefore not a problem. There is a test called planahead but they do FSH/Inhibin and AMH but don't give you the individual results.
Lucy - hope all well with you hun!
Good Luck  
Nicks


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks very much !!  It's' worth a last shot - I have to say I had no idea of this test - my FSH has not moved for almost five years (12.5) so you never know - fingers crossed  - only other option is DE in Spain.


----------

